# FW: Manchurian Candidate......



## Doc

Is this all psycho babble or could there be something to it?   I'll let you be the judge.  I have not investigated the validity of this, thus I'm posting it in the urban legends forum.  

an email from an acquaintance in texas:


HMMMMMMMMM…Very Interesting !!!

Who was the best man at his wedding? Start there. Then check groomsmen. Then get the footage of the graduation ceremony. Has anyone talked to the professors? It is odd that no one is bragging that they knew him or taught him or lived with him. When did he meet Michele and how? Are there photos there? Every president gives to the public all their photos, etc. for their library, etc. What has he released?  And who in  hell voted for him to be the most popular man in 2010?????

Does this make you wonder?

Ever wonder why no one ever came forward from President Obama's past saying they knew him, attended school with him, was his friend, etc. ??  Not one person has ever come forward from his past.

VERY, VERY STRANGE.


This should really be a cause for great concern. To those who voted for him, you may have elected an unqualified, inexperienced shadow man.

Reminds me of The Manchurian Candidate....

Let's face it.  As insignificant as we all are ... someone whom we went to school with remembers our name or face ... someone remembers we were the clown or the dork or the brain or the quiet  one or the bully or something about us.

George Stephanopoulos of ABC News said the same thing during the 2008 campaign.  He questions why no one has acknowledged the president was in their classroom or ate in the same cafeteria or made impromptu speeches on campus.

Stephanopoulos also was a classmate of Obama at Columbia -- the class of 1984.  He says he never had a single class with him.

While he is such a great orator, why doesn't anyone in Obama's college class remember him?  And, why won't he allow Columbia to release his records?

NOBODY REMEMBERS OBAMA AT COLUMBIA !

Looking for evidence of Obama's past, Fox News contacted 400 Columbia University students from the period when Obama claims to have been there, but none remembered him.

Wayne Allyn Root was, like Obama, a political science major at Columbia who also graduated in 1983  In 2008, Root says of Obama, "I don't know a single person at Columbia that knew him, and they all  know me. I don't have a classmate who ever knew Barack Obama at Columbia.  EVER!

Nobody recalls him.  Root adds that he was also, like Obama, "Class of  '83 political science, pre-law" and says, "You don't get  more exact or closer than that."  Never met him in my life, don't know anyone who ever met him.  At the class reunion, our 20th reunion five years ago, who was asked to be the speaker of the class?  Me.  No one ever heard of Barack! And five years ago, nobody even knew who he was.

The guy who writes the class notes, who's kind of the, as  we say in New York, the macha who knows everybody, has yet to find a person, a human who ever met him."

Obama's photograph does not appear in the school's yearbook and Obama consistently declines requests to talk about his years at Columbia, provide school records, or provide the name of any former classmates or friends while at Columbia.



NOTE:  Root graduated as Valedictorian from his high school, Thornton-Donovan School, then graduated from Columbia University in 1983 as a Political Science major in the same class that Barack Hussein  Obama was supposed to have been in.

Some other interesting questions..

Why was Obama's law license inactivated in 2002?

Why was Michelle's law license inactivated by Court Order?

It is circulating that according to the U.S. Census, there is only one Barack Obama but 27 Social Security numbers and over 80 aliases.
WHAT!!  ???   The Social Security number he uses now originated in Connecticut where he is never reported to have lived.

No wonder all his records are sealed!

Please continue sending this out to everyone.  Somewhere, someone knew him in school...before he "reorganized" Chicago & burst upon the scene at the 2004 Democratic Convention & made us  all swoon with his charm, poise & speaking pizzazz.

Pass this on to everyone on your mailing list ... pass it across  America!​


----------



## muleman RIP

I believe when the truth ever comes out it will make Bernie Madoff look like a small time scam. The greatest con job ever pulled!


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> Is this all psycho babble or could there be something to it? I'll let you be the judge. I have not investigated the validity of this, thus I'm posting it in the urban legends forum.
> 
> an email from an acquaintance in texas:
> HMMMMMMMMM…Very Interesting !!!
> 
> Who was the best man at his wedding? Start there. Then check groomsmen. Then get the footage of the graduation ceremony. Has anyone talked to the professors? It is odd that no one is bragging that they knew him or taught him or lived with him. When did he meet Michele and how? Are there photos there? Every president gives to the public all their photos, etc. for their library, etc. What has he released? And who in hell voted for him to be the most popular man in 2010?????
> 
> Does this make you wonder?
> 
> Ever wonder why no one ever came forward from President Obama's past saying they knew him, attended school with him, was his friend, etc. ?? Not one person has ever come forward from his past.
> 
> VERY, VERY STRANGE.
> 
> 
> This should really be a cause for great concern. To those who voted for him, you may have elected an unqualified, inexperienced shadow man.
> 
> Reminds me of The Manchurian Candidate....
> 
> Let's face it. As insignificant as we all are ... someone whom we went to school with remembers our name or face ... someone remembers we were the clown or the dork or the brain or the quiet one or the bully or something about us.
> 
> George Stephanopoulos of ABC News said the same thing during the 2008 campaign. He questions why no one has acknowledged the president was in their classroom or ate in the same cafeteria or made impromptu speeches on campus.
> 
> Stephanopoulos also was a classmate of Obama at Columbia -- the class of 1984. He says he never had a single class with him.
> 
> While he is such a great orator, why doesn't anyone in Obama's college class remember him? And, why won't he allow Columbia to release his records?
> 
> NOBODY REMEMBERS OBAMA AT COLUMBIA !
> 
> Looking for evidence of Obama's past, Fox News contacted 400 Columbia University students from the period when Obama claims to have been there, but none remembered him.
> 
> Wayne Allyn Root was, like Obama, a political science major at Columbia who also graduated in 1983 In 2008, Root says of Obama, "I don't know a single person at Columbia that knew him, and they all know me. I don't have a classmate who ever knew Barack Obama at Columbia. EVER!
> 
> Nobody recalls him. Root adds that he was also, like Obama, "Class of '83 political science, pre-law" and says, "You don't get more exact or closer than that." Never met him in my life, don't know anyone who ever met him. At the class reunion, our 20th reunion five years ago, who was asked to be the speaker of the class? Me. No one ever heard of Barack! And five years ago, nobody even knew who he was.
> 
> The guy who writes the class notes, who's kind of the, as we say in New York, the macha who knows everybody, has yet to find a person, a human who ever met him."
> 
> Obama's photograph does not appear in the school's yearbook and Obama consistently declines requests to talk about his years at Columbia, provide school records, or provide the name of any former classmates or friends while at Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Root graduated as Valedictorian from his high school, Thornton-Donovan School, then graduated from Columbia University in 1983 as a Political Science major in the same class that Barack Hussein Obama was supposed to have been in.
> 
> Some other interesting questions..
> 
> Why was Obama's law license inactivated in 2002?
> 
> Why was Michelle's law license inactivated by Court Order?
> 
> It is circulating that according to the U.S. Census, there is only one Barack Obama but 27 Social Security numbers and over 80 aliases.
> WHAT!! ??? The Social Security number he uses now originated in Connecticut where he is never reported to have lived.
> 
> No wonder all his records are sealed!
> 
> Please continue sending this out to everyone. Somewhere, someone knew him in school...before he "reorganized" Chicago & burst upon the scene at the 2004 Democratic Convention & made us all swoon with his charm, poise & speaking pizzazz.
> 
> Pass this on to everyone on your mailing list ... pass it across America!​


 
It's not like the name 'Barack' is a name one would forget, is it? 

I was under the impression that his birth certificate had finally been produced, and publicized, but I can't remember now, and am so often wrong about these things. Moreover, the post about it on another site may not have been as evidential as I believed; I mean, does anyone really know for sure anyway... I'll try to look that up where I think it might last have been posted. 

Its a very interesting thread starter, and post. It's been debated on the net vociferously, and is a marked controversial issue still... Never thought I'd see it mentioned here, but am so glad. I hope it raises many interesting opinions on it. Great stuff...


----------



## Av8r3400

Lia said:


> It's not like the name 'Barack' is a name one would forget, is it?



Until recently he went by the name Barry Sorrento.  He became Barak Obama later.


----------



## Lia

Av8r3400 said:


> Until recently he went by the name Barry Sorrento. He became Barak Obama later.


 
Yes, it's not unreasonable to question any of these things, imho. We have a right to know all there is to know about our leaders and prominent citizens, especially those who we elect to positions of great power. They should all be open books...


----------



## jimbo

The real problem for me is that Obama and company has gone to such great lengths to hide a lot of records, and the ones that are made available are so often suspect.  The issue could be cleared up quickly just be allowing the release of the records.  There do seem to be very few people who remember him from the past.  If he had been in my grade school class, I would remember him as that kid with the big ears.  
I will give Trump credit for making this an election issue, and I think that it could well be Obama's downfall if in fact he cannot produce the records.  

Unlike Roswell (another current thread) this is not trying to prove a negative.  Simply putting the records on the table would clear it up.


----------



## Lia

jimbo said:


> The real problem for me is that Obama and company has gone to such great lengths to hide a lot of records, and the ones that are made available are so often suspect. The issue could be cleared up quickly just be allowing the release of the records. There do seem to be very few people who remember him from the past. If he had been in my grade school class, I would remember him as that kid with the big ears.
> I will give Trump credit for making this an election issue, and I think that it could well be Obama's downfall if in fact he cannot produce the records.
> 
> Unlike Roswell (another current thread) this is not trying to prove a negative. Simply putting the records on the table would clear it up.


 
There's a current Roswell thread? Man,, I can't believe someone didn't tell me! 

er... silly me, I've already posted in it.  :///    lol.


----------



## rback33

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/columbia.asp


Here you go peeps.. nice placement Doc.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This email, in various forms, has been circulating for quite a while.  Now, I'm not really a "birther", but I can't remember any recent politician, much less a President, about whose past so little is known.  It makes me uncomfortable when that person takes steps to make the information unavailable for public inspection.  There's just too much mystery.  I hate conspiracy theories, the vast majority of them are just wild imaginings, but the President's own actions are designed to generate them.  

I guess being a born skeptic doesn't help my sense of ease with the whole situation.


----------



## bczoom

I saw something recently that in Arizona, they're passing a law that you have to provide your Birth Certificate to get on the ballot.  The original will be out if Obama want's 2012.


----------



## CityGirl

I've spent my morning looking at this stuff. My findings:

In regards to the bestman and Groomsmen







(L-R) Malik Obama (Barak's 1/2 brother and best man) Maya Soetoro-Ng (Barak's sister), Auma Obama (Barak's 1/2 sister) Barak Obama, Michelle Obama, Santita Jackson (Michelle's maid of honor, best friend and daughter of Rev. Jesse Jackson) Craig Robinson (Michelle's brother and head men's basketball coach at Oregon State University)

A google search of Obama's child hood friends yields a ton of links
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=2989722&page=1

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/barackobama/2637523/Barack-Obamas-childhood-friends-deny-he-was-a-Muslim.html

http://www.barackobamahawaii.com/

http://obamasneighborhood.com/friends.html

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheat-sheet/item/obamas-close-childhood-friend-arrested/watch-your-friends/ oop! This is the same dude Obama visited with the 20 car motorcade at Christmas

Plenty of pics for his Occidental years

Not so much for Columbia U but there is an article written by Obama for the Sundial a weekly campus paper. 
http://www.politico.com/static/PPM116_obamaessay.html

Don't forget that GWB's Yale transcripts were *leaked*. I'm sure that was a total embarrassment. He was a solid "C" student. No big deal, right? After all, Harry S. Truman said "The 'C' students run the world" and haven't we all heard that 'C' students become the bosses of the 'A' and 'B' students? I figure since that data was leaked, it lead to a crackdown on who is authorized to access transcripts.

There is nothing in the law that requires personal information to be made public by the president. There is no legal vetting process. These are the qualifications set forth in The Constitution 


> No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the office of President; neither shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained to the age of thirty-five years, and been fourteen years a resident within the United States.


 
Stephanopolous was a year ahead of Obama. On a campus that size, even if they shared a class together, how would they remember? Obama wouldn't know that Stephanopoulous would be famous and Stephanopolous wouldn't know that Obama would become a senator then president. Anyone who has attended a large university knows that most everyone is a face in the crowd. Classes are in large lecture halls. So to say Stephanopoulos doesn't remember him is meaningless. 

RE: Michelle Obama's law license.
According to this now defunct link to the AIRDC
website http://www.iardc.org/rule770inactivestatus.html 



> Prior to November 1, 1999, former Supreme Court Rule 770 provided for a proceeding in the Court for any voluntary transfer to inactive status, whether because of some incapacitating condition or solely as a matter of the lawyer's preference because the lawyer would not be practicing law.


 
So, could it be she voluntarily went inactive and the court so ordered? JPR???

Heck, I don't know. I just know to question everything. I've spent enough time on this as it is. It is a whole lot less time consuming and meets most folks need to believe what they want to believe to continue to click send and pass this stuff along no questions asked. 

Is there any such thing as a clean politician?????


----------



## Doc

Good research CG.  

while there might be such a thing as a clean politician I have my doubts any can stay clean very long.   The longer they remain in office the dirtier they get.


----------



## jpr62902

In Ohio, lawyers can voluntarily put their license on inactive status.


----------



## grizzer

Prominent politians started inactivating their licenses due to Clintons impeachment - officer of the courts responsibility to tell the truth etal..


----------



## mak2

bczoom said:


> I saw something recently that in Arizona, they're passing a law that you have to provide your Birth Certificate to get on the ballot.  The original will be out if Obama want's 2012.



Run for office???I hear you gotta have you papers to walk down the street in AZ.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

mak2 said:


> Run for office???I hear you gotta have you papers to walk down the street in AZ.



It is about time that the politicians are held to the same standards as the common man.


----------



## mak2

REDDOGTWO said:


> It is about time that the politicians are held to the same standards as the common man.



exactly.


----------



## DaveNay

What I find hilarious is the constant complaining about the complete and utter incompetence of the government regarding everything from budgets to managing a natural disaster, and yet there are constant discussions about how a secret candidate has been groomed for his entire life to become President so that it can be his mission to take down the country from within.  A plan that would involve literally hundreds if not thousands of people to be in complete complicity and secrecy for a plan that would have to be executed so perfectly, it would make the moon missions look like tossing a Nerf ball to a two year old.


----------



## mak2

Why would they "place" a guy that didnt even have a birth certificate?  He would not have to be impeached and imprsoned, he could simply be deported.  Why not at least pick someone who qualified.  Some of this stuff is really beyond the plausible,  kinda sillyville, but they really wanna belive.


----------



## Lia

DaveNay said:


> What I find hilarious is the constant complaining about the complete and utter incompetence of the government regarding everything from budgets to managing a natural disaster, and yet there are constant discussions about how a secret candidate has been groomed for his entire life to become President so that it can be his mission to take down the country from within. A plan that would involve literally hundreds if not thousands of people to be in complete complicity and secrecy for a plan that would have to be executed so perfectly, it would make the moon missions look like tossing a Nerf ball to a two year old.


 
What I and many others find hilarious are the misinformation and diversification strategies of those who try to twist the words and thoughts of people who demand answers to anomalies, and call them conspiracy theorists! The constant complaining about incompetence of government is inevitable and universal, and was just a ‘red herring’ that you threw in to try to make it appear that people are being irrational. 

I mean, these statements of yours are not new, or exclusive to you even. They are the types of utterances that allow and allowed the corruption from the likes of the Tricky Dicky’s of the ruling classes, to prosper and thrive. 

Have you heard of Richard Nixen? Many people were saying just the sort of things that you have said above, in defence of him and his criminal actions. Like you, they twisted the words and thoughts of those who demanded the truth about that shameful affair. All down the ages there has been corruption and double dealings from politicians and corporate business who are hand in glove with each other, and of whom don’t give a tinkers cuss for the Joe and Jane public who pay their grossly obscene wages…

But, no-one here, to my knowledge, has even suggested that Obama was groomed for _his entire life_, in order to infiltrate the corridors of power and bring down America from within. None of us here are dumb enuff to believe that Obama has that within his power for a start! Those were your words, your own interpretations. No, what many believe is that Obama is a mere puppet, and that there are those behind the scenes who run America and even the world.

All people want are answers to questions that could easily be supplied by those (his satellites, and even Obama himself), who have helped to make this into the conspiracy that it has become.  One has to wonder why…


----------



## mak2

So why did "they" pick someone who did not even have a birth certificate?


----------



## Lia

mak2 said:


> So why did "they" pick someone who did not even have a birth certificate?


 
Well, we don't know that he doesn't have a birth certificate... in fact I thought it had been 'produced' some time ago, but I could be wrong. 

However, most people, wherever they were born, usually have birth certificates, and its one of the questions that is being asked, and could so easily be answered without compromizing Obama; unless of course, he does have something to hide.


----------



## Doc

mak2 said:


> So why did "they" pick someone who did not even have a birth certificate?


I am not saying I believe Obama was 'picked', but if they did indeed pick someone I'll guess they never considered that he didn't have a birth certificate.  Either it was the one little thing they missed, if he does not have a valid US one, or he has one and they are using it for misdirection.  Make folks focus on something they can produce at any time they choose while the left hand is doing something they prefer we not focus on.


----------



## mak2




----------



## mak2

ONe little think missed.


----------



## mak2

This stuff is just too silly to talk about sober.  I will get back to it in a few beers.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I do not believe that he would be the Manchurian Candidate for to many reasons.  Some of them being black, funny looking ears and the inability to talk coherently without the use of the teleprompter.


----------



## grizzer

Obama deception "off the charts" on ABCNews 4/14 interview...

Compelling observations he does not have a Hawaiian long form BC. Explains why he would spend $2 Million hiding something.

*Obama deception indicators “off the charts” during Stephanopoulos interview*

Share105 | 

 | (5) *Comments* | Subscribe | Print friendly | Contact Us_- Doug Hagmann_ Friday, April 15, 2011 
If you watch and listen carefully to the 20-minute, 14 April 2011 interview of Barack Hussein Obama by George Stephanopoulos, you will notice something very telling that takes place during that interview when the discussion shifts to the issue of Donald Trump and ultimately, the “birther conspiracy.” Veteran investigators who are experienced in interviewing and interrogating suspects, witnesses, criminals and non-criminals have undoubtedly identified numerous big red flags of deception precisely when expected, and in textbook fashion. To observe this in action, begin watching the video at about the 13:25 minute mark, when Stephanopoulos lobs the following softball, leading question to Obama and receives his answer

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/35531http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/35531#edn2


----------



## DaveNay

Lia said:


> Have you heard of Richard Nixen?



Nope.  Actually, I haven't ever heard of him.


----------



## mak2

DaveNay said:


> Nope.  Actually, I haven't ever heard of him.



I cant type either.


----------



## DaveNay

Lia said:


> What I and many others find hilarious are the misinformation and diversification strategies of those who try to twist the words and thoughts of people who demand answers to anomalies, and call them conspiracy theorists!



The word "conspiracy" never appears in what I said.


----------



## Lia

DaveNay said:


> The word "conspiracy" never appears in what I said.


 
Lets not play the semantics game here... it was 'implied' in your post!


----------

